# Recomend a H11 Bulb?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

My Volvo uses H11 bulbs for the low beams. They have been what I consider unacceptable since buying the car several months ago, just too dim. I have no idea how old they are, so I'm going to try replacing the bulbs before looking into other avenues for better lighting. I haven't used good aftermarket bulbs in a long time (the headlights on the HHR were incredible). So, what's the latest on which bulbs are best these days?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Buy H9's.

Look at the bulb and look at the connector, you'll figure quickly the "wall" you need to trim on the bulb. 

2100 lumens, 65W


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Buy H9's.
> 
> Look at the bulb and look at the connector, you'll figure quickly the "wall" you need to trim on the bulb.
> 
> 2100 lumens, 65W


Nice! I had no idea you could do that! Found a thread on it and looks like people are happy with the result.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2083911

Any brand recommendations?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

And, think I will go with Hella's.

http://www.rallylights.com/Hella_H9_Bulbs.aspx


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

BsickPassat said:


> Buy H9's.
> 
> 
> 
> 2100 lumens, 65W


That's rated @12v. When the car is running, it should be closer to 14v, which would be 2450 lumens. Nice!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Actually got a reply from Dan Stern recommending the same thing!



> Yep, easy upgrade. Your low beams take a 1350-lumen H11 bulb. You can easily, safely, and effectively replace this with a 2100-lumen H9 bulb, which you ought to be able to find locally by seeking the high beam bulb for a 2008 Chevrolet Malibu. Use a good brand (GE, Philips, Osram-Sylvania) and stick to colorless clear bulbs, not any kind of "whiter light" bulb such as the Sylvania Silver Star scam. Can also get online, http://store.candlepower.com/h-9.html .You may need to shave a small ridge of plastic off the H9 bulb's connector so that the H11 socket will snap on. Other than that, it's a direct swap. The only disadvantage is shorter low beam bulb life — the H11 is optimised for very long life with relatively modest light output, while the H9 is optimised for very high output with relatively short life. Note that the H9 swap is not universal; it works well in projector-type low beams but is not safe in most reflector-type low beams or in fog lamps of any type.
> 
> You will need to see to it that the lamps are aimed carefully and correctly per the "VOL" instructions at http://www.danielsternlighting.com/tech/aim/aim.html .


----------

